# Stupid newbie headset spacer question



## salvagente (Mar 2, 2012)

I just picked up a Supersix Rival and decided to mess around with the stem height today.
I wanted to raise it up a bit.

I'm not sure I put things back correctly even though it seems pretty straight forward.

What I did:
1. I removed the top cap and pulled 2 of the short spacers off, then the stem.
2. I put one of the short spacers back onto the steerer tube (There was already one long spacer and a short spacer below) and then put the stem back on.

At this point I noticed that there really wasn't much steerer tube left to put the remaining spacer on and I neglected to look when I disassembled to see how much should have been left.

Is it possible the steerer tube has dropped down?
I tried pushing the fork back up and this is far as it can go.

Is this normal?

I ended up just putting the spacer on top of the stem and tightening down the top cap. 

Sorry for the newbie question. This one is pretty simple.


----------



## carbonLORD (Aug 2, 2004)

If you have that many spacers I question if the bike is the correct size for you. email me if you want advice on how to re-assemble it. Its easy.


----------



## salvagente (Mar 2, 2012)

carbonLORD said:


> If you have that many spacers I question if the bike is the correct size for you. email me if you want advice on how to re-assemble it. Its easy.


Unfortunately I can't send emails nor PM's until I hit 10 for post count.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Careful what you're doing there salvagente. Measuring from the top of the head tube to the bottom of the stem the MOST you are allowed is (55)mm.

It is simple to assemble, maybe more than I want to try and type out though. Did you search for a video on YouTube?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Follow the link below. It is the owner's manual supplement for the EVO. See pg. 15. 
I know you bought a SuperSix, the info in this pdf regarding stem, steer tube install is universal to Cannodonales.

http://cdn.cannondale.com/manuals/2011_webOMS_01_english/2011_webOMS_126884_SuperSixEVO_EN.pdf


----------



## salvagente (Mar 2, 2012)

metoou2 said:


> Follow the link below. It is the owner's manual supplement for the EVO. See pg. 15.
> I know you bought a SuperSix, the info in this pdf regarding stem, steer tube install is universal to Cannodonales.
> 
> http://cdn.cannondale.com/manuals/2011_webOMS_01_english/2011_webOMS_126884_SuperSixEVO_EN.pdf


Ok thanks. 

I measured my stack height and I was at the max of 55mm.
I removed 1 spacer.

So here is what I've done and if you could confirm that would be great.
1. I have 50mm of stack height.
2. Stem sits on top (loose bolts)
3. I put the top cap on and tighten down hand tight
4. I push the fork and steerer tube up as high as possible to make sure there are no gaps between the headset top cap and headtube
5. I tighten down the stem

Now there is a 3-4mm gap above my stem and below my top cap.

The instructions you gave me say that the steerer tube should be 2-3mm below the top stem. Mine is clearly not but the only way to do this is to cut the steerer tube.

That also means that the top cap isn't meant to be tightened down against the steerer tube but instead should be tightened down against the stem. Wouldn't it then make sense to insert a spacer above my stem to accomplish the same thing?


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh man............don't go cutting any steer tubes. 
Assuming this bike is new and came from a bike retailer; then the steer tube should be at it's proper length for the amount of spacers and the stem installed by Cannondale. Cannondale ships out, new pre-built bikes with a pre-cut steer tube. Your shop would NOT have had to make any mods to your new bike for the stem and spacers to properly fit.
Steps involved;
1) ensure you have no more than (55)mm between the top of head tube and bottom stem
2) take the top cap completely off...........
I'm stopping here, there just way too much that can go wrong. Setting the compression plug involves skills you may not have.
Determining the proper amount of spacers above the stem requires skills you may not have. And you may not need any spacers above the stem.
If your not using carbon assembly gel, if your not using a torque wrench you can certainly damage the bike and you can most certainly damage yourself. If you loose steering control and there is an oncoming car, it will end badly. And the car is going to win.

I followed the steps you posted and your are way off track. Go see your LBS (local bike shop).
Having the spirit to work on your own gear is awesome and you will no doubt become an accomplished wrench, but you have to take small steps and you need local guidance. You aren't going to be able to pick it up reading Forum posts. 

Once you know your stuff, Forums are awesome for learning the fine details of making cool bikes even cooler and lighter and faster. But you aren't there yet.


----------



## triathlonandy (Feb 25, 2012)

metoou2 said:


> Follow the link below. It is the owner's manual supplement for the EVO. See pg. 15.
> I know you bought a SuperSix, the info in this pdf regarding stem, steer tube install is universal to Cannodonales.
> 
> http://cdn.cannondale.com/manuals/2011_webOMS_01_english/2011_webOMS_126884_SuperSixEVO_EN.pdf


Good link. I've been looking for one of those to send people... thanks.


----------



## salvagente (Mar 2, 2012)

metoou2 said:


> Oh man............don't go cutting any steer tubes.
> Assuming this bike is new and came from a bike retailer; then the steer tube should be at it's proper length for the amount of spacers and the stem installed by Cannondale. Cannondale ships out, new pre-built bikes with a pre-cut steer tube. Your shop would NOT have had to make any mods to your new bike for the stem and spacers to properly fit.
> Steps involved;
> 1) ensure you have no more than (55)mm between the top of head tube and bottom stem
> ...


Wow ok I didn't know so much went into just adjusting the height of your stem.


----------



## Nasty73Z (Jun 22, 2009)

This is normal. The solution is simple. Rearrange the stack until you have 2-3 mm of spacer above the steerer tube. You should have at least two or three different heights of rings, instead of two 3 mm spacers maybe you need one 4mm above. Just make sure you use all the spacers; play with them, torque the top cap and tighten the stem and ride!


----------



## salvagente (Mar 2, 2012)

Nasty73Z said:


> This is normal. The solution is simple. Rearrange the stack until you have 2-3 mm of spacer above the steerer tube. You should have at least two or three different heights of rings, instead of two 3 mm spacers maybe you need one 4mm above. Just make sure you use all the spacers; play with them, torque the top cap and tighten the stem and ride!


Thanks. I confirmed with my LBS that what I did was correct except that I needed to run a spacer on top of the stem if the steer tube was protruding which it was.


----------

